# Angeln am Asnen See im August - Schweden



## Soeke (29. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute, ich fahre im August zum Asnen nach Schweden und will dort auf Hecht und Zander angeln.
http://www.ferienhauser-am-asnensee.se/hus.html
Gebucht haben wir dort Haus 15.

War jemand schonmal am Asnen und hat Tipps?
Wassertiefe soll so im Schnitt 3 Meter betragen, habe aber bisher noch keine Gewässerkarte gefunden.

Wir wollen Tagsüber Kunstköderangeln vom Boot und Abends noch gemütlich Ansitzangeln an der Hütte machen.

Freue mich über Eure Tipps

Gruß

Soeke


----------



## Südschwedenfan (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Asnen See im August - Schweden*

Soeke, schau mal bei den Jungs rein,

http://schweden-angler.de/

die haben es richtig drauf.!!!

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Schwedenangler (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Asnen See im August - Schweden*

Hallo Soeke , 

der Åsnen ist ein sehr schönes Gewässer und unheimlich abwechslungsreich.Ich war schon 6 mal dort zum Fischen und habe nie Langeweile gehabt.
Die Ecke in der dein Ferienhaus liegt ist allerdings nicht so gut. Du musst weit nach Norden durch den Duchlass bei Sirkön in den östlichen Bereich fahren um ganz gute Fischgründe zu finden oder Richtung Torne in den westlichen Bereich.Dort sind tiefere Stellen bis 13 Meter in denen die Fische im Sommer und im Herbst eher zu finden sind.
Für weitere Info´s meld dich mal per PN .

Gruß   Ralf


----------



## oridu (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Asnen See im August - Schweden*

Hallo Soeke, 
wann im August bist du da? Ich bin ab dem 30.07 für 16 Tage in Urshult auf dem Campingplatz. Ich fahre jetzt zum 11. mal zum fischen an den Asnen und kann dir da
vor Ort sicher einige Tipps geben. Einfach ne PN schicken dann können wir die Tel.Nr. ausstauschen.

Grüße
Olli


----------



## Soeke (7. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Asnen See im August - Schweden*

VIelen Dank für die Tipps, habe erstmal entsprechende Wobbler bestellt.

Da wir im Süden sind werden wir wohl etwas länger zu den tiefen Stellen fahren.. macht ja nichts 

Eine Tiefenkarte finde ich allerdings nirgendwo im Netz. Hat jemand ne Idee?

Gruß

Soeke


----------



## arcidosso (3. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Asnen See im August - Schweden*

Ich war in diesem Jahr zum dritten Mal, letztmalig vom 23.04.-02.09.2013, am/auf dem Asnen. Ich betrachte den Asnen  seit 15 Jahren als mein Hausgewässer und meine einige Teilbereich sehr gut zu kennen. Der Asnen hat in diesem Sommer ca. 30-40cm Wasserstand verloren. Das haben insbesondere die Bootsmotorenschrauben gemerkt.  Dieses war/ist für die Fischerei kontraproduktiv. Ich habe alles versucht, geschleppt mit Wobblern und Köderfischen. Posenangeln mit Köderfischen und geblinkert im tiefen und mittleren Bereich . Was hat es gebracht ? 10 Hechte und Barsche bis zu 61 cm !!! , ein Minimum zu sonstigen AufenthLTENZwei von ihnen lernen jetzt Deutsch in meiner TK. Was hat es mir gebracht ? Alles, ganz tolles Sommerwetter ( so schön wie nie), eine mehr als braune Gesichtfarbe, ein Urlaubsgebiet das fast so schön ist wie mein Ruhrgebiet ( nein, das ist Spaß),  was will ich mehr. Dazu war ich fast allein auf den großen Seeflächen, wo gibt es das sonst noch ?Im Juni hatte ich Hechte, Zander und Aal en masse gefangen, aber auch im Boot mehrfach  das Wasser ausschöpfen müssen. Man, ich habe Urlaub gemacht, Urlaub !!! Den Wert des Aufenthaltes messe ich nicht an der Anzahl der gefangenen Fische. 
Ich kann nur jedem raten, ebenfalls so zu denken. Wenn ich schon wieder - wie jetzt -  das Gehupe  und die Lautstärke der Stadt auf mich einwirken lasse, dann weiß ich, wie schön Schweden für mich ist. 
Also, Schwedenfahrer, geniesst es einfach. Für Asnenseefahrer: Gewässerkarten gibt es vor Ort an allen Ecken, nehmt nach Möglichkeit ein Boot mit Schraubenschutz, benutzt ein Echolot ( nicht zur Lokalisierung der Fische, sondern um rechtzeitig Untiefen ( flach) zu erkennen, nehmt viele Wobbler ( jede Farbe fängt eigentlich ) mit und - nicht verkehrt - benutzt Schwimmwesten . Ansonsten, einfach nur geniessen , Schweden ist toll. 
Petri Heil !


----------



## arcidosso (4. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Asnen See im August - Schweden*

Hej, Ralf hat mich auf einen Zahlendreher in meiner Notiz aufmerksam gemacht. Ich war bei meinem dritten Besuch in diesem Jahr vom 23.08 . -02.09. vor Ort und nicht - wie geschrieben - ab 23.04.. Dann wären - in der Tat - die 10 Fische tatsächlich mehr als mager und ich hätte das Fischen aufgeben müssen. Ansonsten, danke für den Hinweis.  Ein Tip noch: 
Schweden stellt immer mehr auf den bargeldlosen Zahlungsverkehr um. 
Ich stelle dies an vor allem an  Tankstellen fest. Die bei uns gängige EC-Karte ist fast nicht nutzbar. Deshalb evtl. die Visa-Karte o.a. mitnehmen.


----------

